# What do YOU do with your Kangs?



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

zig said:


> I've chewed (and chewed and chewed) on *eyes* over the years. Not bad. Kind of more something to just play around with with my front teeth...


_SEE_ what I'm sayin'? 

Sorry. Bad pun.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

For those who smoke, do you use a brine? Want to share?

Mine is standard salt to water. 
Fresh garlic in the brine.
Brown sugar accordingly.
Bit of honey. 
Might throw in a hot chili, diced or ground.

Pull from brine, season and smoke.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The only Kings I will keep are very early run one's. Then I smoke them. The wife won't eat it any other way . Can't say I blame her lol. I got burned out after years of working on a charter boat and being a fishing fool. Now a days I am just a fool.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

strmanglr said:


> For those who smoke, do you use a brine? Want to share?
> 
> Mine is standard salt to water.
> Fresh garlic in the brine.
> ...


Sounds delicious with fall steelhead!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Good poll king. I give 95% of them away and keep a couple choice early ones for smoker. Some fish goes to friends who like smoking them. I try to let most go and get eggs early for cleaning stations or early fish. I truly love fishing the runs and try to do as much as possible, but at a certain point I’m just done with them. The change of seasons are always drawing me to the next thing.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

From a long ago thread, reprinted here for those who are interested.

I copied this from M-S a few years ago. I hope Danger Dan won't mind me reprinting it here.

Danger Dans Fish Brine

5 Gallon Bucket or Cambro
3 Gallons Water (Hot water will help dissolve ingredients. Chill prior to adding fish.) 
2 Cups Kosher Salt
1 Cup White Sugar
2 Cups Brown Sugar
¼ Cup Worcestershire Sauce
2 Tablespoons Garlic Powder
1 Pound Honey
1/3 Cup Lime Juice
¼ Cup Soy Sauce


I have found that air curing whatever you are smoking before you smoke it is an important step. You need the fish/meat to form a pellicle. This "skin" acts as velcro for the smoke. Apple, Pear or Cherry woods are my favorites.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I use Apple also.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

I take them to the local pond in a garbage bag, wait for a group of people to come by, then walk the fish back to the truck on a stringer. The looks I get are priceless


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Trout King said:


> I have a place I know that I think I may go rope 3 - 20"+ browns for the smoker in September.


*clutches chest in agonizing pain


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> *clutches chest in agonizing pain


 Don't worry. It's an idle threat. He hasn't even managed to catch _ONE_ this season. Let alone 3 in a day...  :lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Michigan Salmon, the other, other white meat. I would say 98% of the river Kings I've caught over 40+ years were pretty much Seagull food. Sure I've caught some chrome Kings, with nice pink flesh in rivers. But not very many. Even fish that are turning dark while they are still in the lake have pretty nasty flesh. For anyone who thinks MI river Kings are decent table fare, go get some nice Sockeye filets, and grill em up. You won't want MI Kings to eat, again. 

I will keep some, and smoke them for friends. I always caution my friends who take those that I wouldn't eat that smoked Seagull food - but they are welcome to do so. 

On the other hand, I am a total egg-whore, and will keep hen Kings if they have loose eggs I can use for Steelhead bait. I take the eggs, and give the fish away. I won't use fish for fertilizer in my gardens, ever since one of my dogs rolled in a gelatinous fish carcass I had buried several weeks before.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I let all mine go, sure does make my pops mad when they swim away lol.. cracks me up how mad he gets


----------



## jzamarron357 (Aug 1, 2018)

I keep a all the river salmon I'm legally allowed. Most of it is smoked, canned or smoked then canned. The fish we get out of the big lakes are fire the grill!









Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Eat a fresh Atlantic salmon; you’ll never touch a king again.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I think if one eats a fresh Atlantic or coho; they’d never eat a king again. Ever.


I've got friends I know that wouldn't happen. They eat everything. 

I've had Coho but never an Atlantic. I thought I read someone on here saying Atlantic are bit mushy.


----------



## jzamarron357 (Aug 1, 2018)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Eat a fresh Atlantic salmon; you’ll never touch a king again.


I've ate fresh Atlantic's, Coho, kings, and steelhead out of the big lakes and sockeye. They are definitely better grilling but I love river kings as long as there not black. I smoke a ton and have for years. All my family and friends that I've gave it to have absolutely loved it especially my wife and daughter so I'll never quit!!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## jzamarron357 (Aug 1, 2018)

King and Atlantic from northern lake Huron.









Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Atlantic’s are firm as can be, except when spawning in the river. I could never eat a river king, but I’m not much of a fish eater anyways. I don’t mind smoked fish though, and prefer skamania for that.



jzamarron357 said:


> King and Atlantic from northern lake Huron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic!


----------



## jzamarron357 (Aug 1, 2018)

I too like skamania!









Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> For anyone who thinks MI river Kings are decent table fare, go get some nice Sockeye filets, and grill em up. You won't want MI Kings to eat, again.


Funny that you say that. This quote is exactly what got me thinking about river kings. I was just finishing my last Kenai River sockeye fillet hot off the grill and thinking, "damn, this fish is really good, I don't know how I will ever eat another Michigan salmon again".


----------

